# Converting a VW Caddy Utility. Any done one.



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Uh, yea! I did that and sold it years ago. I know the old web page still exists though.


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Looked at the your pics. I'm doing the Newer Panel Van, not the picup.
Will try attach an example pic. "New on the forum"


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm, got it. I haven't *seen* one of those before, gas or electric. With later model cars the biggest trick seems to be the electronics. Depending on what is government required that may be easy, or hard. It looks like battery space shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## russatt (Aug 30, 2013)

They very nice, and are galvanised. When new they are sold with a 12 year corrosion warranty. Other than having space. As advised it makes sense to choose a donor that will last.

What sort of electric issues might I expect. Is it stuff like ABS brakes, and Air bags etc.


----------

